

Can Robots Own Money? - sharmanaetor
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/can_robots_own_money/

======
gus_massa
> _Now imagine that someday all robots are connected to each other with a
> robot cloud. That 's inevitable. You'd want all robots to instantly learn
> what any robot anywhere learns. If one robot learns how to mow the lawn, all
> robots acquire the skill at the speed of light._

Why this idea doesn’t apply to humans? We are almost connected to each other.
It’s not automatic, but we can share and learn knowledge from Internet. But
still not everybody can do correctly calculus or knitting.

Some robots will be silly and the knowledge they share will be unintelligible
and unuseful. Some other will be better. Perhaps the robots can upvote the
usefull shared knowledge, let’s call it Robots News, with r-karma. Can the
robots process all the information they receive?

Furthermore, there will be different robots models. Can a little robot ask for
something with the same intonation than a big robot? Does the robot have
wheels or arms?

